
Bedbot – Daytime Initialization Assistant - e271828
http://peterroca.com/bedbot/
======
5555624
> Speech recognition (Everyone asks about this. I couldn't think of a
> compelling reason to include it)

So you can find out the time without looking at the clock. Seriously.

Years ago, I picked up a "Moshi" voice controlled clock-radio from Brookstone.
I needed a new clock-radio and I had a discount coupon. I figured I might use
the voice commands to set the time, if it ran fast or slow, but that was about
it. It was just a gimmick.

At first, that's all it was, too. However, based on some comments here on HN,
I decided to get rid of all extra light in my bedroom. The display has three
settings, one of which is "off." (While the "dim" setting is dimmer than the
normal setting, it's still brighter than my old clock radio's blue display.)
Now, I use the voice command to check the time. I don't need to turn my head,
turn over, or even open my eyes.

It's not perfect. I'd prefer to just say, "Time," instead of

    
    
         "Hello Moshi"
         "Command please"
         "Time"
         "The time is ...."
    

I don't use speech recognition anywhere else; but, I don't think I'd go back
to a convectional clock or clock-radio.

